# Sony Ericssion rooting (Live with walkman), works with other also



## bubusam13 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, welcome to my first tutorial. Though this tutorial is specifically for Sony Ericsson Live with Walkman (WT19i), since I own it, this method may work with other SE phones. And since this method doesnot unlock the bootloader, you may not loose your warranty.

So Let's Start:

You need to download about 500mb of files. Ready ?
*I MUST NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY PROBLEM YOU FACE IN YOUR MOBILE AFTER FOLLOWING THESE STEPS.*

Backup all your data, sms, contacts, pictures etc, and your memory card too.

Note: Some processes maynot be reversible.

*DOWNLOADS*

1>    Download Sony Ericsson PC companion. This will provide you many necessary drivers.

2>  Download this version of firmware *4.0.2.A.0.58*. This is the prior to the latest version of Gingerbread and is rootable.

3> Decide what you want after rooting, you want ICS or Gingerbread.

If you want Gingerbread, download this firmware 4.0.2.A.0.62
If you want ICS, Download this firmware 4.1.B.0.431

 Note: Only download the firmwares suitable for your phone model only. Links provided here are for Live with Walkman WT19i.

4> Download *FLASHTOOL *for windows. Google search, you will easily find it.

5>  Download *DooMLoRD_v4_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su*. Google exactly. You will find it.

6>  Download *Xperia-ROOT.rev3.zip*

*
NOW THE STEPS*


1> Install *Sony Ericsson PC companion.*

2> Go to phone Settings menu and set connectivity mode to MSC (mass storage), enable unknown sources (in application settings) and enable USB debugging.

*TURN OFF YOUR PHONE AND DO NOT PLUG IT TO YOUR COMPUTER. Your phone should be at least 60% charged.*


3> Install flash tool in C: drive. Now open it and run flashtool.exe

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/installflashtool.jpg

4> Extract the firmwares 4.0.2.A.0.58, 4.0.2.A.0.62, 4.1.B.0.431(ICS) in the *Firmwares* folder

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/extractthefirmwares.jpg

5> Install ADB drivers. The installer can be found in the drivers folder shown in the picture below. Select all.

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/installADB-1.jpg


6> Click the Z looking icon as shown in the picture below and select Flashmode in the popup. Ok

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/runflashtool.jpg

7> Select the firmware version *4.0.2.A.0.58*. Tick wipe data, wipe cache and wipe apps log. (You face some problem if you don't tick all, I faced it. Some apps crash)
Then press OK. This will take some time relax till a popup menu appears.

Note: Your C: drive should have at least 400 MB free space. Since it decompress the firmware images.

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/selectfirmware.jpg

8> Now press the volume down button which your phone is Switched OFF. Donot turn it ON. Plug the USB cable while holding the volume down button. The LED must glow green. MUST GREEN !!. If not, repeat the steps.
The phone will not be detected and firmware installation process will start. Donot interrupt. Let it take time. Just waitafter finish, disconnect the phone and switch it ON. It will take much longer time to turn on now. But wait. Donot interrupt or you may damage your mobile.

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/volumedown.jpg

9> After this, follow on screen instructions and may or maynot set date time etc.

10> Now extract DooMLoRD_v4_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su to C: drive and run *runme.bat*.
Some zerlings, some scootings will go on. Let it be. Follow the onscreen instructions.
*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/doomlord.jpg

11> Now extract *Xperia-ROOT.rev3.zip* to C: drive and run *01-local-prop.cmd*

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/domslord.jpg

12> Turn off your phone. Repeat steps 7, 8 and 9 but this time *donot select 4.0.2.A.0.58*

And *donot tick Wipe data ! !*

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/ics.jpg

13> Almost done. Now run *02-push-root-files.cmd* from the Xperia-Root folder.

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/push.jpg

HURRAY !! Your phone is now rooted.
This *superuser * app must be visible now if rooted.

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/screenshot_2012-07-11_0203.png

You can install root checker to check if rooted or not.

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/screenshot_2012-07-11_0203_1.png

Install Busy Box installer from Google Play and install busy box.

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/screenshot_2012-07-11_0203_2.png

And the best part is you have not even unlocked the Bootloader.


----------



## techlover (Jul 11, 2012)

omg a very nice guide bro  ...lets ee if it works


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have rooted mine like this.


----------



## rahulk23 (Dec 23, 2012)

sir ,i followed ur instruction and updated to ICS WT19i_41B0431 generic version and i stopped bcoz, i don't have any other kernel to root ,i have doubt can use any custom rom instead of the sony version for update and i need step by step process to unlocking the boot loader plz help me


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Rahul, to unlock bootloader of Sony Devices, there are two ways 1> Official way. Its easy but you will loose warranty and DRM 
2> Unofficial way. You will retail DRM but its risky.
Ok I will make a guide on that soon. But you can use non official ROMs without bootloader unlock too. Serenity is the best ROMs I have used so far. I used to get about 5 hours more battery.
But now I have finally switched to Sony Gingerbread official ROM. Eash ROM have their own disadvantage. In Serenity, I didn't like the sound. Sound distort when playing through speakers at high volume. Other ROMs donot have facebook integration etc etc. The Windows Xperia Project, I am unable to text to groups easily without using another messaging app.

Anyway, I will make a guide soon.


----------



## Minion (Dec 23, 2012)

^^hi bubusam13
I own a Sony tipo. I want to root it will it void my Sony warranty.
This is the link where i read a tutorial to root Sony android phones
link
Root MANY ANDROID! [Upd: 18.12.2012] - xda-developers
where from I can install ADB drivers?How can i install these drivers.


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 24, 2012)

Download Flashtool for windows. Google search it. You will find it easily.

*hotfile.com/dl/156992153/90fbd2d/flashtool-0.8.0.0-windows.exe.html


----------



## R2K (Dec 24, 2012)

The latest version of SONY ICS cannot be rooted by this method. The new version released by SONY is kinda tricky to root. 
The current version can only be rooted after replacing the kernel from the previous version. 
Go to XDA and read carefully before doing anything if you are running the latest version of SONY ICS.


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 24, 2012)

I donno, but I am using the latest version of ICS rooted with this method only. Downgrading to gingerbread, then rooting, and then upgrading to the latest version of ICS


----------



## R2K (Dec 24, 2012)

^^
Never heard of a method like that. GB and ICS are almost completely different. Maybe its limited to "Live with walkman" only
I have rooted it following the method explained on SONY forum.


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 24, 2012)

no not limited to live with walkman. SE mini, mini pro, pro and active can also be done this way.

ray too.


----------



## rahulk23 (Dec 25, 2012)

thq sir , i had update 4.0.4 (WT19i_4.1.B.0.431_Generic) can i reflash to WT19i_4.0.2.A.0.62_1254-1889 using the same process , i offical lost drm ,i applied in sonysupport.com which made to void the warranty .so , i want to install a custom rom ,plz tell me how to install ,i had seen some sites to install a kernel along with custom rom ,plz provide a step by step guide to install.


i downgraded to .58 and done the process u have said ,but i am struck with drooMLoRD_v4_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su and xperia root v3 
but problem in install dis above the software


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi even i get stuck with Doomlord. Just wait a day and try again. Try disabling-enabling USB debugging. And check ADB drivers installed or not. Wait 1 or 2 days, it will work, it always works 

Have you unlocked the bootloader ? I havenot done it yet. But you can install custom rom without Boot loader unlock also. But then kernel will be official one. In Official kernel, you maynot be able to overclock your phone. I once read somewhere that Live with walkman is overclockable to 2.6 GHz. I know hard to believe, but who knows.


Anyway, you will need to install ClockWork recovery. Its available in Google play. 
ROMs are here *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35011595#post35011595

Kernels are also there. 

The Best ROM is SERENITY in ICS


----------



## RAM93 (Jan 5, 2013)

please tell how to root sony ericsson z550i...


----------



## Minion (Jan 6, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Download Flashtool for windows. Google search it. You will find it easily.
> 
> *hotfile.com/dl/156992153/90fbd2d/flashtool-0.8.0.0-windows.exe.html



Easiest way to root your phone is to use unlockroot
LINK
Downloady---UnlockrRoot/UnlockPhone/UnlockRom---Android Root

You just have to click on root button on software interface.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 6, 2013)

@Minion 
Does it work. If yes its really great. But I never found it mentioned in XDA. Id it ?


----------



## Minion (Jan 6, 2013)

^^Yes it works provided you correctly install ADB Drivers and it too has been mentioned in XDA.
Here is the link
[Q] Xperia j 11.0.A.7.5 - xda-developers

Rooted my Phone today

Could you suggest some applications that are worthy for rooted phone.

Installed One Power Guard best battery saver and optimizer for android in google market.


----------



## RAM93 (Jan 7, 2013)

its in switch off condition....and m not able to switch it on... will this work...and how to do???


----------

